# Dudas colgadas de ignaro en la materia



## Solo un tipo (Ago 5, 2010)

Situacion: Agarro un cable con la mano izquierda y con la mano derecha toco el piso/pared/tierra y siento la electricidad(cosquilleo).
Duda: La energia que estoy recibiendo en mi mano izquierda es positiva o negativa? O seria lo mismo? 

Saludos de solo un tipo que no tienen ni tester, ni busca polos, ni ninguna erramienta para comprobar la polaridad y la conduccion de un cable


----------



## Electronec (Ago 5, 2010)

Ten cuidado con hacer de hobre-polímetro y repasa teoria básica sobre diferencias de potencial.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 5, 2010)

Solo un tipo dijo:


> Situacion: Agarro un cable con la mano izquierda y con la mano derecha toco el piso/pared/tierra y siento la electricidad(cosquilleo).
> Duda: La energia que estoy recibiendo en mi mano izquierda es positiva o negativa? O seria lo mismo?


Energía es una cosa, la tensión de línea y la corriente que circula por tu cuerpo otra.
La tensión y la corriente son variables y cambian de sentido 50 veces por segundo.
En cambio, la energía que está disipando tu cuerpo es siempre positiva y varia de 0 a un máximo 100 veces por segundo. 


> Saludos de solo un tipo que no tienen ni tester, ni busca polos, ni ninguna erramienta para comprobar la polaridad y la conduccion de un cable


A esa gente se la suele denominar con términos bastante ofensivos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Ten cuidado con hacer de hobre-polímetro y repasa teoria básica sobre diferencias de potencial.
> 
> Saludos.


*
+1* Ten cuidado con esos experimentos por que es tu vida la que pones en peligro... consiguete cuando menos uno de esos desarmadores que prenden una luz en caso de haber energia en un cable


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

Te da igual como sea; mata lo mismo positivo, negativo o alterna.


----------

